

Show HN: Your Free CS Education - DevFactor

Cut to the chase: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.youtube.com&#x2F;watch?v=4nyzl3pVXp4<p>I really am a big supporter of quality education being available for everyone, and because of that I&#x27;ve opted to open source my CS education on YouTube.<p>I&#x27;m starting with Rails, and I will eventually work around to more core CS topics like circuits -&gt; logic gates -&gt; binary -&gt; assembly -&gt; c -&gt; Data Structures -&gt; Algorithms etc.<p>If you like it subscribe and I&#x27;m looking for all the feedback I can get on how to make it better :)
======
randyrollin
That's pretty epic.

Reminds me of Treehouse, but free. I was surprised at how well you paced
yourself throughout the video.

I think if you can keep it up, and incrementally up the quality it should be a
valuable learning resource.

subbed.

~~~
DevFactor
Haha thanks!

I've also been building a cool web app to aggregate educational CS videos and
let people navigate through them based on language and topic. Here's an early
screen: [http://i.imgur.com/3gbgaxe.jpg](http://i.imgur.com/3gbgaxe.jpg) (just
for showing the styling).

The actual DevFactor channel page is here:
[https://www.youtube.com/devfactor](https://www.youtube.com/devfactor)

PatrickJMT was one of my big motivators. Helped me get good at math.

